

That's No Train! Air Force Eyes Subway for Nuclear Missiles - Lightning
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2013/03/nuclear-subway/

======
matterhorn
Road mobile tractor erector launchers would work, but rail-based launchers
don't seem to make that much sense.

